# Rear Brake Calipers for the urq



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I have to get new calipers for the rear of the urq. It is an 83. I have a line on a set of used ones that will probably need to be rebuilt but who rebuilds them? Has anyone else run into this problem? Thanks again everyone.

pizzaguy827
83 urq
94 S4


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

If you have to get calipers anyway..
Why not convert to 4kq calipers?
If you completly convert to 4kq system (calipers, parking brake cables and front parking brake 'link'), you have a system that you will still be able to get parts for, and can still be rebuilt.
The origina urq rear calipers are really weird pieces, and you may have trouble getting parking brake cables for them too..


----------

